# is the foal hiding??



## 4redheadmares (21 November 2017)

My broodmare was scanned in foal at 20 days and have just been back to rescan for heartbeat at 86 days but unfortunately the vet can not find the foal...the only reason i am questioning it is that he struggled to find the foal at 20 days as was really far back and today he seemed to struggle again, id like to think she is still in foal as she seems to be "blooming" as she normally does when in foal as this is not her first, were all abit gutted but we are hoping he has got it wrong again any one else had this experiance?


----------



## Alec Swan (21 November 2017)

No,  I've never had such an experience.  Would a blood test at 100 days be more defining?

Fingers crossed that the vet is a total incompetent,  but I wouldn't be putting money on it,  sorry!

Alec.


----------



## crabbymare (21 November 2017)

Foal by 86 days will most likely be sitting lower, but the heart scan is normally done at around 30 days when the embryo is easily seen on ultrasound. If you are worried about her being in foal get him to feel for it rectally in a couple of months and je should be able to feel it by then.


----------



## Equi (22 November 2017)

It can of course happen, but generally they can be found.


----------



## sunnyone (29 November 2017)

We had this happen some years back. Mare scanned in foal at stud, checked at home later for twins. Vet unable to find any foal but mare acting as if pregnant. So I let her go out on loan till following summer at which time she was doing PC events. Eventually vet sees horse at loan home by accident and asks when foal is due. Reply was to the effect: You tell us, because you told her owner she wasn't!!!
Result urgent calls from vet and loaner for me as mare was 6 weeks away from foaling! No harm done. Foal was beautiful.
Ever since I'd trust my knowledge of horse over a scan. I think you still have hope.


----------



## Kathy657 (13 December 2017)

I would think she absorbed the foal. Usually we have a scan at around 16 days, then again a heartbeat scan around 40 days.


----------

